# 74 gto with chevy 350?



## jayfire (Apr 13, 2009)

If I put a chevy 350 in my 74 gto, can I use headers that would fit a nova? The cheapest headers I found for a pontiac 350 for the gto were $400. Also, what other bumpers could I use to put on the gto that would match? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you put a chevy engine in, then the tranny needs to be changed, the starter is differnt, fuel lines are on the wrong side, motor mounts are different, etc, etc, etc.

What bumpers could you put on?? ...besides a GTO bumper??


----------



## jayfire (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to see if anyone has put on a different front bumper from another car and it looks good. I know about the changes I would have to make to switch to a chevy 350, just needed to know if headers that fit novas would fit in the gto without hitting anything. Thanks


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

With a transplanted Chevy drivetrain esentialy what you'll have is a Nova with Pontiac trim & emblems, so yeah, the Nova headers'll fit.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Gto's are to have a pontiac motor if you want to put in a chevy motor go buy a nova.It is sacreligous to put a chevy motor in a pontiac.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ I disagree. My LeMans has a Chevy small block in it. Came that way from the factory.


----------



## jayfire (Apr 13, 2009)

I planned on putting in a pontiac motor in it if I could find one. I just have a built chevy 350 I took out of my 70 camaro. Also, the GTO looks completely stock, so the battery tray and the fuel lines are both on the passenger side. Is that the way they were made? My 70 firebird has everything on the opposite side for a pontiac engine.


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm running a small block chevy lol. whats wrong with that?

I dont understand purists. 
If you like it, do it.  the only thing you really owe these cars is appreciate love and miles.


----------

